# Bark, bark, bark!



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Bear ran around our pool and barked, so I know what you're talking about. He swims with us now and is too busy to bark, he just dive bombs us instead! He's 22 months old. We are getting Stormy acquainted with the pool now too (she's 8 months). We are putting her on the step and praising her when she stands there. She's not too keen...yet... But by the end of summer she'll hopefully be swimming instead of barking too!


----------



## lovesgoldies (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks Katduf. The only thing is we don't really want Bentley dive bombing us - he weighs more than our son & his friends so we could end up with a whole other (more serious) problem! /


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Yes the dive bombing is full on. Then again, bear himself is just full on












whatever he does!


----------



## lovesgoldies (Mar 13, 2013)

Great pictures - Bear looks very happy in the pool!
We had 4 boys in the pool this afternoon and Bentley was at full voice. After an hour I had to get them out as he was getting frantic. I just hope to goodness that as the summer wears on he will just get used to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katduf (Mar 10, 2013)

Sometimes we would give Bear a huge fresh meaty bone in a shady spot outside while the kids (and me!) were swimming. He wouldn't have had breakfast on these days so he would be more inclined to want the bone, rather than act as the noisy lifeguard!


----------



## lovesgoldies (Mar 13, 2013)

I'll give that a try - it worked for 2 hours on Christmas morning when we were opening presents so is a definite maybe! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

